# Blue day in aid of diabetes



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2012)

JS Holmes in Wisbech St Mary turned blue on Friday to raise money for research into Type 1 diabetes.

Staff at the Nissan and Ford dealership dressed in blue, held a raffle and played games to raise cash for the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF).

It was part of a partnership between JDRF and the UK branch of Ford, which aimed to raise ?100,000 for the charity in 2011 to mark the centenary year of Ford in Britain.

It was continuing a long tradition of raising money for JDRF. The first fundraising event took place in 1983 when the great-grandson of Henry Ford started supporting the charity because his son was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes.

http://www.fenlandcitizen.co.uk/news/charities-and-fundraising/blue-day-in-aid-of-diabetes-1-3695457


----------

